# Staghorn algae



## Roediger (29 Dec 2017)

What is the main cause of staghorn algae. recent weeks, I dialed co2 and montecarlo is showing bigger leaves than before. I did a big cleaning job on all my equip. So idk why i got this. Someone said its overdose on Iron.. is this true?


----------



## Matty123 (29 Dec 2017)

Roediger said:


> What is the main cause of staghorn algae. recent weeks, I dialed co2 and montecarlo is showing bigger leaves than before. I did a big cleaning job on all my equip. So idk why i got this. Someone said its overdose on Iron.. is this true?



It's not due to overdosing on iron. I'm gonna quote 'James Planted Tank' on his advise on how to tackle it. 

Causes: Low CO2 and/or poor water circulation. A tank with overfed fish and accumulated mulm. Dirty filter. Also disturbing dirty substrates without doing water change afterwards.

Removal: Check CO2 levels and make sure you have good water circulation. Reduce feeding, vacuum the substrate and remove mulm. Overdosing Flourish Excel, EasyCarbo or TNC Carbon usually helps.

Kind regards 
Matty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kezzab (29 Dec 2017)

It's a bugger. I tend to think its poor plant health/excess light. I tend to see it on older leaves, or emersed leaves that have since been submersed, or most recently plants from a low tech introduced to a high tech.

I think.the mulm thing is a bunk in my experience.


----------



## Roediger (30 Dec 2017)

I am starting to believe one of the reasons my tanks are doing bad is because they are getting 8hrs of my living room led lighting. Which is right above it, And then the 7hr from the fixture.. my kids and inlaws always in the living room  =(. Could this be why my tank can't keep up with its co2?

I mean my son doesn't know a thing about planted tanks. Since no one enters his room, his tank looks good. I even set it up for him... Although his 10 gal has my 70 gal fluval filter that i use to use b4 canister filter. So his tank has no algae.. if its there its hiding really good...


----------



## Zeus. (30 Dec 2017)

Yes the light could be coming from any source. I have a screen for my tank so when wife opens curtains it blocks the light from the window as it all adds up.( Dark room best to keep tanks in then only one light source). As Matty said though , Dirty tank, lack of GOOD maintenance, too much light, overfeeding fish and POOR CO2 implementation. Adding LCO2 will help but will also take some time to clear the staghorn like Months with regular maintenance, when was last time you cleaned the filter? I do mine weekly


----------



## splatteredbrainz (30 Dec 2017)

Other than being unsightly is it really harmful? 

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------

